# Pimp a spiderman 'Frank Bruni' Brunella



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Courtesy of DFK comes a Mk1 Bruni Brunella - in theory a straight forward pimp as its complete, well straight forward apart from a passenger.

The condition now









and the passenger !









Ok its small but it looked alive - 'bejesus' I said or something similar


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and the start of the strip down

The MK1 has a a bakerlite stopper at the rear of the machine for filling









and a single hole 700w element - actually lower down in the machine, giving a bigger water capacity









quick descale - seems quite clean, I would not that in the year of manufacture Bruni decided to add an earthing point but decided not to use it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ha! Do you reckon it is a stowaway or has it crept in since Jim?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> ha! Do you reckon it is a stowaway or has it crept in since Jim?


Definitely a stow away it had a designer suit on with an open shirt and medallion


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Definitely a stow away it had a designer suit on with an open shirt and medallion


A was left in a gesticulating pose!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Last bits of the strip down

remove the shower screen then unscrew the piston









and with the pressure off it just drops out


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That spring looks canny....I find it interesting to look at the differences between the Version 1 and anything after that.....I will have to go onto my pc (on laptop) so I can put the earlier pimping thread up to compare the pics. I for one, am really looking forward to getting it back and having a play. More so than my CAravel which is great fun but I think being spring assisted will take it up a level or two


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its at this point that a tale of heartbreak unfolds - don't panic DFK

in some distant artisan Italian bunker my Italian twin, lets call him &#8230;&#8230; Luigijohn55 &#8230;&#8230;.does a service on a fine Italian Bruni and replaces the seals greases her up and does a quick check then returns Frank into the arms of its loving owner.

Franks Italian owner lets call him PavarottiKidd41 gratefully plugs her in and heats up &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

But 'OH NO' its still not working properly you cant get any pressure in the lever...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. its not even making 1/2 a shot

Pavarottikidd does the only thing left open to him, and takes to the balcony to express his frustration and sadness &#8230;. by singing about Dorma windows


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

God I was handsome in those days, even if slightly overweight


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

some time later after a spider has died while waiting for his espresso the machine washes up on northern shores

and behold in another bunker the tragedy is explained









'da fekin edjit put da lower seal in upsy downsy'

Anyway this story will have a happy ending as all the seals are new and don't need replacing, just one of them turning round 'cheers Luigijohn55'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

also it made me realise that I had forgotten half of the words....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

perhaps it was the spiders fault after all.....he spun a web of deceit in his rantings to the previous owner, and therefore deserved to die a slow death...Jimbo, you are my Frodo.....!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Frodo! More like Gollum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Frodo! More like Gollum


but Gollum did not kill Sheba.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Frodo! More like Gollum


Hang on better a Gollum than an Orc

From left to right Coffeechap, Mildred and DFK41


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hang on better a Gollum than an Orc
> 
> From left to right Coffeechap, Mildred and DFK41
> 
> ...


I recommended my dentist, but would they listen !


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> and the start of the strip down
> 
> The MK1 has a a bakerlite stopper at the rear of the machine for filling
> 
> ...


Is that an unused earth point on the base I see?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Is that an unused earth point on the base I see?


it is - I suppose it was an optional extra !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hang on better a Gollum than an Orc
> 
> From left to right Coffeechap, Mildred and DFK41
> 
> ...


I am sure this was taken just after the LR went up for sale!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

and we have a year on the quality 1961 nickel coated element









1961 pimping music for the bunker then


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I am sure this was taken just after the LR went up for sale!


That's uncanny . . . !!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope she is not a Sue, and I do not get the runaround


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

And the traditional buffing section, something very therapeutic about making old stuff shiny

Before n after


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@jimbojohn55

I wonder if some wood would be a pimp to far!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

An afternoon of watching paint dry, trick is to fill the scratches with several layers till its just proud of the surrounding area then flatten it with some 1200g

how the time flys by


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have discovered a new product Jim, not sure if you have tried it before it's called magic group cleaner?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have discovered a new product Jim, not sure if you have tried it before it's called magic group cleaner?


I thought you told me you were going to patent it before informing the masses........you could lose a fortune otherwise


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

OK OK my secret is out - its a new product but you have to import it from South Korea where its called



주방 롤 - Jubang rill - I found it after a tip off from @

coffeechap - he put me onto it - It comes in sheets and is fantastic, using a traditional process made from Mulberry bark then impregnated with some kind of magic - its not sold over here but its fantastic at cleaning your group in just a few wipes - it really is incredible
​


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shhhhh Kim don't tell everyone


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

getting there quicker than I thought thanks to the heating being on all day


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

And the final fashion shoot , it heats fine but I will leave dfk41 to break it in


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

And the last few


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Look great Jim .. The chips came out really well .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Blinky blimey Jim......! what can I say but thank you very much indeed!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Amazing restoration. Looks brand new


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> Amazing restoration. Looks brand new


Come and see it!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Come and see it!


but what happens if I like it more than my newly upgraded LR.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> but what happens if I like it more than my newly upgraded LR.....


do a part ex with cash my way of course


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@jimbojohn55 did you find some of that magic group cleaner


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> @jimbojohn55 did you find some of that magic group cleaner


I did but the mulberry bark is a seasonal harvest so may have to switch back to kitchen roll - its just as effective..... but much more boring


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I did but the mulberry bark is a seasonal harvest so may have to switch back to kitchen roll - its just as effective..... but much more boring


No this stuff, it really is amazing brings up a dirty group in 5 mins


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like it would add lustre to yer cluster too!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

